
Techcrunch: Yahoo To Announce Closure of Yahoo Photos Tomorrow - jkopelman
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/03/breaking-yahoo-to-announce-closure-of-yahoo-photos-tomorrow/
======
whacked_new
Given a previous discussion on Yahoo's sluggishness in implementing Panama
(i.e. rewrapping Overture), is it unfounded to say this is yet another case of
Yahoo's failure to recognize and integrate a superior service? Also similar is
the failed pair of Google/dodgeball.

Another loss from bureaucracy?

